# What RailRoad do you model and why



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I model three different roads in G Scale. The B&O, Rock Island and Denver & Rio Grande. Why three? Because there are too many nice looking trains out there to tie myself to just one. 

B&O, I have been a big B&O fan for over 50 years. Growing up in northern WV, the B&O had a large operation in my home town. The B&O also hauled the coal from the mine I worked in for over 12 years. My grandfather and uncle also worked for the B&O.

Rock Island, I bought the FA-1 & FB-1 Rock Island Diesels and didn't even know where the Rock Island R/R operated. Sure I looked into it later and found out, but I bought them strickly because I love the Red, White & Black Rocket paint scheme. Now if only I can find that elusive Rock Island RS-3 in the same Rocket paint scheme.

Denver & Rio Grande, From the first time I saw pictures of the Denver & Rio Grande Ski Train, I knew I had to have a Ski Train. The paint scheme sucked me in again. So far, I only have an F3 A unit, but hey it's a start. 

So what road name do you model and why? If you model your own, tell us how you came up with the name.

Randy


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am modelling a never existed railway based on the Friedländer Bezirksbahn (Frýdlantské okresní dráhy). 

http://spz.logout.cz/uzke/cz_hermanice/en_hermanice.html

Why? 

The FrBB was once in part of the Austrio-Hungarian empire that after WWI became part of Czechoslovakia. 

....why? 

A way to mix German and Austrian narrow gauge prototypes together as the FrBB had an interchange at the border with the Saxon network. 

The station names so far have been taken off of real Czech town names, using the German names off of Piko and Pola kits and having signs made up by a specialist in the UK. 

Here are the signs for Neustadt and Waldau: 










The next step is to complete some research and have CSD decals made up by Stan... 

Clear as mud?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have a layout, but my favorite prototypes are the NPC and SPC in that order. That's pretty much what my newest locos are, and rolling stock will follow once I get around to building the kits. 

Edit: forgot to answer part two of the question, "why?" I grew up in Marin County which was the old stomping grounds of the NPC. I currently live in Silicone Valley, the old stomping grounds of the SPC. Both were narrow gauge and I'm a narrow gauge guy. Both were local, and I enjoy researching local railroad history.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

When I started to build my n-scale empire we lived in a house up over the hill from the original low level route of the Pennsy's Allegheny Valley branch - originally the Allegheny Valley RR, which ran from Oil City down along the river to Pittsburgh. (Ask me sometime about coming around a blind curve on a hill on a dirt road and nearly getting tagged at an unprotected crossing by a Conrail coal drag) The motive power I had at the time were a trio of Bachmann consolidations in Great Northern 'glacier' scheme that were previously bought on clearance at a hobby shop that was going under in New Castle..... 

I toned the glacier scheme down to look more like something that might have been found on an Eastern road, and the whole kit'n kaboodle followed me outside some 10 years later. -- Then back INSIDE again after the big 'D'.... 

















Somewhere along the line the road ended up with a couple scratchbuilt critters...(because I felt like it) Climax were built in Corry, Pa, not far from the northern terminus of the RR, but justifying the Marshutz and Cantrell (San Francisco) might take some more explaining... 









http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/layout.html


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Gr&G Railroad: 

Two ways to look at this: * Gavin Roy Graham *or alternately* "Grime" "Rock" & "Gore" *

The latter refers to my great-great grandfather who immigrated to Canada (Montreal) with his wife and my Great-Grandfather on July 21 1832 from Ireland. They were sponsored by the Montreal Immigrant Society. The Rock and Gore bit refers to his first Canadian settlement in the Gore, Quebec. It was my Great-grandfather who introduced the concept of "Grime" to the family. This by a typo on the consensus form in 1846. ("Grime" Vs "Graham") We were simple people living off the land. Our accents were very thick. In those days, life was not simple. But yes we were.... 


As such and in respect: * "GR&G" Railroad. *


My layout will be flexible allowing for all ERA's. However there will just be one railroad, just different runs reflecting the different generations of "Grimes" in this land. 


gg


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Mik, I'm working in Titusville. Here they have the Titusville & Oil Creek which tracks goes up towards Union City. I don't think it goes up that far anymore. I plan on going to Corry when the museum opens up Labour Day and get some pics of the Climax they have there. They also have the Caboose Motel here and I plan on staying one night now that it has warmed up. Growing up I would watch the south bound Southern trains leaving Lex, KY I always thought running the lead Loco in reverse was cool as a kid. I also liked the L&N coal trains in E. KY especially at the coal loadouts. I modeled both when I had HO. Now I only have an aster shay and I don't think I will letter or paint it. I hope someday to model the Dana Lumber Co. with its two Climax's and its 900ft. tunnel and tracks into Red River Gorge...three switchbacks and fording the river twice would be interesting if I had Batteries or R/C. 

Johnny


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The Lakeville Amboy & Conneaut Railroad 

It's the three names of the area I live in. Originally Amboy was in West Lakeville Township then they merged with Conneaut. Finally they did away with the Amboy and now it's just plain ole Conneaut. 

In other scales I model the Nickel Plate Road. we've always lived by the NKP yards and my family were all NKP railroaders, then N&W railroaders and now N&S railroaders.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

North Pole and Southern. 

Why? 

1) A major reason for me getting back into this hobby after a thirty year absence was wathing the 'Polar Express'. 

2) Lots of rolling stock out there with the NP&S logo on it for some strange reason. 

3) A non existant protoype gives me licence and leeway to add in all sorts of weird things, should I choose to do so. 

I view it as beginning in the mundane world (generic seaport and a generic metropolis) and ascending into the realm of the extraordinary (santa's factory complex, ect).


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I recently started in the hobby 12/2008 after retiring 3 years ago.

I have decided to model everything around the American Civil War (War of Northern Aggression) era since I enjoy reading American history and am an US Army veteran. 

Initially I want to model the raid that earned the Union troops the first Medals of Honor. Stealing The General, by Russel Bonds, Northern Railroads in tthe Civil War, by Thomas Weber and Civil War Railroads by George B. Abdill have plenty of informastion, photos of locomotives, rolling stock, water tanks, bridges yards, etc that will be helpful for making modifications and scratch building. http://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/Trains02#


I have started with building an A&NCRR Conductor's Car from scratch, a 'bashed USA Trains boxcar, some Ozark Miniatures artillery on a bashed LGB flatcar, Bachman American and on the workbench now, a Pennsylvania bank-barn and a stock car. One piece at a time. I started to pick up some track, a 10' diameter circle, at the ECLSTS with more coming as it becomes available.



http://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/Trains02#
http://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/Jigs#

I would appreciate any sources for information, web links, tips & tricks as this seems to be a less than popular era to model. I hope to be able to return the favor sometime.



Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Asylum Valley N&D is a standard gauge short line somewhere in the Appalachians barely squeaking by in the 1930's. It connects to the Southern railway. 










There is a lot of old Pennsylvania equipment around. 

Why? 

I suddenly found myself alone with my business in an apartment I called "My Asylum," and it seemed a pretty funny name for a railroad. "Asylum Valley" sounded like some Appalachian place. Then, I was saving for a Mallet when they started appearing for $500, so I grabbed one. It was the only one on special St Aubins had on hand that Saturday, and I liked the striking yellow and black, so bought a caboose to match and my heavy freight is now "Southern." 








When I got the new job, I thought I needed a more optimistic sounding name, so I changed it "Odyssey Westward," but went back to Asylum Valley 'cause I liked it better, and Ralph Brades had made me this great Asylum Valley graphic.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Conneaut Railroad 


Conneaut OH? My sister lives there. Carol Straiter.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I prefer to run Canadian National Railways and CN equipment as my grandfather was a CNR engineer and my father a CNR conductor.










I spent many a happy day on my dad’s van going to Algonquin Park to go trout fishing with him.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I currently model the Rio Grande Southern on two different layouts. I just like the look and feel of the narrow gauge equipment. And I love San Juan region of southwestern Colorado. I model September 21, 1939 on my indoor Sn3 layout and 1949-1951 on my outdoor Fn3 layout. At one time I modeled the B&O in HO scale because I grew up in West Virginia and the B&O mainline ran right behind our house. Besides, my Grandfather was an engineer for the B&O. Later, I moved into HOn3 and modeled a free-lance timber line called the Cass, Aurora, and Spruce Creek (again modeled after West Virginia logging lines.) Over the years, I have dabbled in a few other scales and lines, but I think I'm stuck in the RGS mode now for good. 

http://members.cox.net/sn3nut/


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I model Illinois Central/Illinois Central Gulf, for a few reasons.. 

1) My father, both grandfathers and one great Grandfather all made careers of the IC. As a child grew up all along the IC mainline from Chicago to Mendenhall Mississippi. I have a head full of memories of the IC all along the route. 

2) Not too many other folks out there model the IC/ICG. So my road is a little unique. I end up doing a lot of painting myself.. I like that aspect of it as well. 


I guess Leonpete is the only other IC/ICG fan on here, I guess I'd have to include Paul Norton in the group now as well..


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I model my own RR because I can still detail all my engines, cars and structures using CN practices without nitpickers telling me I'm doing it wrong. It's been working for about 40 years so it must be a pretty good idea.









Dave


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I model basically in two road names. Most and formost is the C&NW as my father, brother and I worked for that RR. I grew up on that RR. I do not see many other folks doing C&NW here that I've seen. The second road which is the catch all RR for any thing the C&NW did not have and that is the Dakota and Southern. This road was chartered in 1952 for our HO and 027 scale RRs my brother and I had. The blank charter came from a Model Railroader mag back then and my grandfather filled in the ifo to start the D&S RR. Our RR was in exsistant before the real 1 to 1 came about in the 80s in South Dakota. I came up with the paint scheme and my brother did the emblem. The D&S has been around for a long time and hope for many more years to come. i also have some Milwalkee road equipment as my Grandfather spent 50 years there as a locomotive engineer. 

Now with more and more RR running other RR equipment its a lot easier to justify operation more of a varity of locos. Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 05/11/2009 1:10 PM


I model my own RR because I can still detail all my engines, cars and structures using CN practices without nitpickers telling me I'm doing it wrong. It's been working for about 40 years so it must be a pretty good idea.









Dave



Not too many of those nitpickers seem to make it out this way. However, I am fond of pointing out, NO ONE can claim ABSOLUTE integrity to prototype in any case, particularly in this scale if for no other reason than due to the obvious need for a great deal of selective compression. It is silly to even attempt that claim except in the case of very specific individual pieces of equipment or historic structures. But ONCE they are placed in layout context, all pretense to prototypical accuracy is over. No matter what line or lines we model, they are fantasy. From an artistic standpoint, that's what I love about it. We can present our unique_ interpretation _of a historic railroad or go to something wholly _whimsical_. In that latter regard I especially take note of Chris Walas's fascinating project. With the recent fire threat I wanted to take the time to appreciate his work by viewing his website. Then there is your very skillfully-done layout. Yours is a wonderful example of a blend of the real and fantasy in a very believable manner. I have to commend your work. Great project indeed.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I do my own railroad but have a heavy influence from the New Haven. Growing up in Connecticut, ex New Haven FL9s pulled the commuter train to and from NYC through my town. They even repainted four of the FL9s in to a McGinnnis inspired scheme. It wasn't until after I moved to Pennsylvania that I really missed the Orange/White/Black scheme. At this point, I am starting to gather as much NH equipment as I can find. Ultimately, I have a goal of modeling their 1st class passenger train, The Yankee Clipper, with an I-4 class Pacific and a string of heavyweight passenger cars. But I am also working on my own Millersvillanova heavyweight train. Like everything in this hobby, it is the journey, not the finish line that is the enjoyable part. 

Mark


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Randy,

I arrived at my choice of RR--a backwoods SL-- by a convergence of a large number of wants and 'didn't wants'. I didn't want to be bothered with 'rivet counting'--though I do want plausible-looking rolling stock. I wanted to scratchbuild/kitbash modify rather than buy RTR. I do not like the modern era. I do like early steam. I have little money but a number of skills. Way down deep inside, I wanted 'something like' my old Lionel which was much too valuable to 'bash--but I didn't want 3-rail track. I wanted the scenery to reflect the area I grew up in, in the 50's, a backward part of the Ozarks. I wanted animated trackside stuff. I used to have a big feeder-pig operation, hence the name 'Pig River Ry'. I wanted a mining site (about which I know nothing) and a logging site, (about which I know a good deal) and of course, dual gauge. The gauge thing is a result of the good folk on this board who got me up to speed on G ga, O ga, and .808 (Am Flyer) for a tramway. I wanted reasons to switch, to transfer from one gauge to another as I prefer PP switching over running. And that's pretty much what I'm working towards. I have no benchwork up yet, nor models ready to go. (2 I/W--a converted steam engine for a power plant, and a critter.)

My layout will be indoors. But someday, when I'm really old and truly worthless, I may put out a single line on an overgrown wasted grade in my backyard. The challenges are mouthwatering. I'm retired & disabled and when I get to the spot where nothing much matters except a warm fire and a good book, I might do it.

Les


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Torby, since this my first ever railroad, I needed to dig around in my imagination for a catchy name. 

My latest 'brain fart' was to call my new venture the "Bunker & Sandy Hill Railroad", using my nickname, my wife's name and our last name, Hill. 

I'll be running an A&NCRR Conductor's Car, USMRR rolling stock and locomotive. The single piece of motive power, a 4-4-0 American in 1:20.3, I plan to name "The Gipper" # 40. 

Whaddya think?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't reallly model any real rail road. Just what ever I think fits


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

When my wife, who was studying geology at the time, saw my idea of a "mountain" studded with quartzite boulders, she said that it was highly "geologically improbable" and the name stuck. The GIRR became a short line branching off the Santa Fe to service a mine (yet to be built after 12 years) on Geologically Improbable Mountain. 

Santa Fe is the only railroad that I saw with any regularity while I was growing up, the LA Harbor Sub is the closest rail line to my house. There is lots of equipment painted for Santa Fe available so it became my road of choice for RTR stuff. I have been buying undecorated equipment when I find it and lettering it for the GIRR.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By George Schreyer on 05/11/2009 6:21 PM
When my wife, who was studying geology at the time, saw my idea of a "mountain" studded with quartzite boulders, she said that it was highly "geologically improbable" and the name stuck. The GIRR became a short line branching off the Santa Fe to service a mine (yet to be built after 12 years) on Geologically Improbable Mountain. 

Santa Fe is the only railroad that I saw with any regularity while I was growing up, the LA Harbor Sub is the closest rail line to my house. There is lots of equipment painted for Santa Fe available so it became my road of choice for RTR stuff. I have been buying undecorated equipment when I find it and lettering it for the GIRR.




George, I really like your " geologically improbable" railroad. I plan to defeat the laws of physics with mine !

gg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Although none of my existing nine standard gauge lines are imaginary, seven of them fall under a corporate consolidation arrangement I put together for Alaska-Canada runs, as discussed in one (or more) of my threads. That entity is wholly fictional, of course, and will eventually warrant its own logo. Presently the ones in current use are the ATSF, AKRR, GN, Milwaukee Road and AmTrak. The Copper River & Northwestern will return to service later. No logos ever existed for the CRNW Railway line, so I came up with my own. 

Additionally, my upcoming Phase III line (for which I am not likely to begin initial construction until 2011) will feature two historic narrow gauge lines--the White Pass & Yukon and the Klondike Mines-Coal Creek/Cliff Creek/Detroit-Yukon lines.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I model the Tramfford Mynydd Tir Y Cwmwd, a semi-fictional granite hauling tramway in North Wales on the coast near Llanbedrog. There were granite quarries out on Mynydd Tir Y Cwmwd (The Headland) and there was a horse worked tramway that existed in the area, so I judiciously altered history to include a small 18 inch gauge tramway that hauls high quality granite for curbstone and monument use. The line runs (fictionally, of course) about two miles from the headland to the village of Llanbedrog. Motive power is based includes a sort of freelanced 0-4-0T based on typical industial loco practice and a deWinton-esque vertical boilered quarry loco.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

... model the Tramfford Mynydd Tir Y Cwmwd...

And phonetically, that would be??? (To say nothing of the translation...) 

I model the East Broad Top and Tuscarora Valley Railroads, via the semi-fictitious Tuscarora Railroad. 










The TRR was historically a wholly owned subsidiary of the Tuscarora Valley Railroad, much like the Shade Gap Railroad was a subsidiary of the East Broad Top. (This was a common way of expanding railroads over risky branches--if the branch failed, the subsidiary simply went bankrupt without affecting the parent railroad.) In the TRR's case, the line was graded, but only 1/4 mile of track was ever laid. In my little world, I merely laid rails over the grade. 

In actuality, I'm only modeling the Neeleyton--(almost to) Orbisonia section, which is in reality the EBT's Shade Gap branch. The reasons I chose that were twofold. First, there were no EBT-prototype locos on the market, and I wanted to actually have trains running, thus I needed to rely on commercially available locos. A fictitious railroad allows me that freedom. Secondly, the day-to-day coal-hauling operations of the EBT are rather boring, so I'd much rather focus on the timber and agricultural traffic prevalent on the Shade gap branch. The coal moving over that branch was already from the mines, and going to domestic retailers. All my rolling stock is modeled after prototypical equipment, primarily of the EBT, but with a few Tuscarora Valley pieces thrown in as well. 

Click on the banner below to read more of the history of the Tuscarora Railroad and learn about some of its locomotives. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I model a fictional railroad, for several reasons... 

I love the desert, especially the rocky areas of eastern San Diego County into western Imperial County. The San Diego & Arizona RR passes through this area, including the amazing Carrizo Gorge. But that's all it does -- pass through. There are no branchlines, no spurs, no towns or mines or other industries. So I imagined this region as it might be if it had been blessed with diverse and abundant mineral wealth. This also gives me the chance to model old towns and mining structures like those I've seen on my many trips to the Mojave desert and Nevada. 

Limited space means sharp curves and steep grades, so narrow gauge is a practically a requirement, and I love funky little trains anyway, so that's just fine. 

A fictional RR also means I can model, and run, whatever I want -- as long as it fits the overall theme. For instance, a trainload of logs would be out of place in the desert. But if I wanted to, I could have a Brill motor car, just like the Death Valley RR had. Or a tiny 0-4-4-0 Mallet, like some Mexican mining RR's. 

My In-ko-pah Railroad takes its name from the In-ko-pah Mountains on the western side of Carrizo Gorge; and In-ko-pah Gorge which is a few miles to the east.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 05/11/2009 9:29 PM
I model the Tramfford Mynydd Tir Y Cwmwd, a semi-fictional granite hauling tramway in North Wales on the coast near Llanbedrog.










The Welsh should work out an alphabetical trade agreement with Hawaii. They could exchange some of their orphaned consonants for the Hawaiians' excess vowels.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm modeling the Washington, Idaho & Montana Ry Co, a line that still exists today as the Washington and Idaho RR. It seems the WI&M never made it to Montana, so the paint shop dropped the Montana so they could go to lunch earlier. It stuck.

The WI&M is a bridge line that connects the Great Northern and the Northern Pacific at Palouse, Washington, with the MILW at Boville, Idaho. It does a good business hauling grain, and raw and finished lumber out of the mountains to the big Weyerhauser mill at Potlatch, Idaho, and to Bennett Lumber at Yale, ID.


Stations along the line were named Wellesley, Princeton, Harvard, Yale, Stanford, Vassar, Cornell and Purdue, giving rise to the tale that the stations were named by the young college men who surveyed the line and supervised it's construction. The line was nicknamed "The Department of Higher Education, Choo-Choo Division."


There was a daily passenger/milk run from Palouse to Boville and back, stopping at every platform and creek on the line. Milk was processed at Paloose.

The main shops and roundhouse/turntable were in Potlatch, Idaho.


You can look it up, if you choose.

http://www.lib.uidaho.edu/special-collections/Manuscripts/mg139.htm

http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=washington+idaho+and+montana+railway+company&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That doesn't go past Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, does it?


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi folks,


nice to see that other modelrailroaders have built up a history and site for their RRs, too.


Mine (1:20,3 nG) is located near durango, having a connection to the D&RGW and therefore there can be much of the rolling stock from the D&RGW..


The CCRR goes south from Durango to Columbus, uphill to the Vallecito Reservoir, over Tuckerville along the Los Pinos river to Weminuche Pass, where i thought in my CCRR story that once there were a army fort. 


So it combines both "freelance"story  and existing places.




 
Regards


Frank


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I run a completely fictitious railroad called the Canadian and Western Maryland Narrows or CWN. The name reflects my being Canadian, with a nod to my wife’s family who, you guessed it, currently reside in Western Maryland. The sad truth is that the first G scale locomotive I purchased was the Forney pictured below. I loved the workmanship so the fact that it was pre-lettered the CWN meant I needed to alter my former N scale railroad from the LF&W (which was a collection of family and pet names) to the CWN when I moved up scale and outdoors. The private line feeds a small logging operation, providing both a method for moving logs and supplies. I’ve recently added a link to a Canadian Pacific line so the CWN Corporation has a means of moving produce in and out of the greater marketplace. The CWN makes due with used and aging equipment, while the CP line has begun migration to desiel power.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My initial entry was the Rocky Flats RR, a nod to my cat and the type of Garden I can have... rocky and flat. 
Then came exploring in the hills nearby and exploring a abandoned mine ... The Total Wreck (a reference to the Quartz outcropping, it was shattered by volcanic forces) was found by John Vail, a rancher that gave his name to my town. So a shift and purpose for the railroad was born. (mindat.org helped me name the mines I found and explored and the internet let me learn their histories) 
Instead of horse drawn wagons delivering the ore to Vail and a SP connection, The Vail and Total Wreck RR does the job. The mine runn takes the ore to the Greaterville Smelter (actual smelter and I have waste from the tailings) and the takes the concentrates to Tucson. A parallel line was laid to Tucson because of SP's high rates... my brachline reverse loop. 
The plausibility for my line comes from the line that ran from Benson (a couple of mountains ranges to the east) to Tombstone and points south. A short lived RR that ended with the ore production petering out. 
Prototype or fictional, the point is to have fun. While I follow mostly proto operations, leeway is always expected. After all I am the Brass Hat!


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 05/11/2009 12:34 PM
I guess Leonpete is the only other IC/ICG fan on here, I guess I'd have to include Paul Norton in the group now as well.. 

Ever since CN’s President Hunter Harrison banned the use of the word Canadian in all things CN and tried to move the headquarters from Montreal to Chicago, I now refer to CN as the Chicago Northern.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveF on 05/12/2009 3:03 AM
I'm modeling the Washington, Idaho & Montana Ry Co, a line that still exists today as the Washington and Idaho RR. It seems the WI&M never made it to Montana, so the paint shop dropped the Montana so they could go to lunch earlier. It stuck.

The WI&M is a bridge line that connects the Great Northern and the Northern Pacific at Palouse, Washington, with the MILW at Boville, Idaho. It does a good business hauling grain, and raw and finished lumber out of the mountains to the big Weyerhauser mill at Potlatch, Idaho, and to Bennett Lumber at Yale, ID.


Stations along the line were named Wellesley, Princeton, Harvard, Yale, Stanford, Vassar, Cornell and Purdue, giving rise to the tale that the stations were named by the young college men who surveyed the line and supervised it's construction. The line was nicknamed "The Department of Higher Education, Choo-Choo Division."


There was a daily passenger/milk run from Palouse to Boville and back, stopping at every platform and creek on the line. Milk was processed at Paloose.

The main shops and roundhouse/turntable were in Potlatch, Idaho.


You can look it up, if you choose.

http://www.lib.uidaho.edu/special-collections/Manuscripts/mg139.htm

http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=washington+idaho+and+montana+railway+company&btnG=Google+Search

Fascinating history for yet another small, nearly anonymous rail line. Upon reading the brief history, this one seems to be an ideal modeling subject. I see it was picked up first by the Milwaukee Road, then the Burlington Northern. But it never lost its separate identity. I will be visiting the Spokane Valley area near the end of the month as a part of my scheduled trip to revisit Roslyn, WA and then check in with my assigned carpenter who will be doing the cutting for me for two new structures for which prototypes exist for my Cicely Town model.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess the next step after deciding which Country your RR is in will be which area and function it will have.

The choice of models in the UK gave me the option of European or American prototype: liking what I saw, and its better value, I chose American.

Having little knowledge of American railroads, and the plethora of models with either R&RGW or SF on them, meant that that was the springboard from which I would start. But once I discovered the wider American RR scene - fallen flags and all that - I soon widened my choices of stock.


I decided that a fictitious named line would be the better option. I inherited a caboose and two short gondolas (since re-wheeled and kitbashed) from toys given to my youngest graandson when he was on holiday in this Country a few years ago and thus, it was decided, the name Oliver was to be part of the railroads name. I found out that there was an Oliver (Elk mine), Somerset County on the North Fork Branch in Colorado, so this fitted in well with my D&RGW locos (RS3 and Center Cab) and some stock.


However, via a Ham radio pc link to a radio repeater station in Wisconsin, I found new friends with whom I could talk; particularly about railroads. This kindled an interest in the Milwaukee Road. So two more RS3's (MILW) and stock were added to the pike.


Thus the O&NF RR is a line which has connection to both the MILW and D&RGW. It does own two locos (a ten wheeler and Center Cab) but relies on its neighbours for additional motive power. Some Bachmann stock and three Aristo cabooses carry the RR herald but most boxcars remain in original road names. As there names "shout out America" they are the focus of many vistors interest. The line has six J&S passenger cars but the majority (over 40 items) is freight stock.


The great think about "going American", as they would say over here, is that it has allowed me to learn a great deal, which I never knew, about American railroads and the States so not only did I become involved with a fantastic hobby but I entered a "New World" of discovery.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

This is a great question Randy because it gives everyone a chance to learn more about railroads that they don't know about. I don't have a specific railroad that I will model, but the majority of my influence will be railroads of the Northeast Corridor, particularly Conrail because I grew up in the Conrail era. I also grew up with a friend Jason who was also fascinated with trains, just not nearly as much as me and he ended up an Engineer for Conrail before taking his life a few years ago. Jason's grandfather also worked for Conrail and had a Conrail lantern that I wanted sooooooo badly when I was a kid. I was a very fortunate kid really in that I grew up around Steam as well. There was a passenger service known back then as the "Blue Mountain & Reading Railroad" that went from Temple Station just outside of Reading, to Hamburg Station. They had 2 steam locomotives, #2102, a Reading Class T1 4-8-4 Northern (Converted by Reading Company and Baldwin from former Consolidations) built in 1945, and #425, a Baldwin 4-6-2 built in 1928 for Louisianna Eastern. I did get the chance to talk to Conrail Employees as a kid and they were all really nice gentlemen. I also used to go fishing with my father on the Susquehanna River in Peach Bottom, PA and Conrail trains were zooming through constantly. No doubt Conrail is a major influence in my railroad but there are many other lines I will support as well. PRR, NYC, Reading, Boston&Maine, Susquehanna, CN, CP, Alaska, UP, NewHaven, and many more. I will not be supporting CSX lol. As far as accuracy, I will not be a rivet-counter on too much. I think only other rivet-counters would appreciate accuracy of that detail but even so I'm sure they'd find something wrong with my accuracy lol. At the same time I'm sure I will be a perfectionist with some things. Nevertheless, good get-to-know-each-other thread Randy.









-Will


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I model a totally fictitious NG railroad located somewhere in the mountains of Western Colorado, using cast off D&RGW, C&S, RGS. etc equipment.
The scale is 1:20.3 (ish) includes Shays, Mikes, 10 wheelers, Mallets and Consolidations.

The railroad provides services to mines and lumbering facilities, along with passenger connections.
jb


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I model mostly Western Maryland stuff...

1) Because I went to Western Maryland College (now called McDaniel grrrr...) and the land for the
college was donated by the RR...

2) Because I can mix in B&O, C&O... 

3) Because I can add in Chessie System stuff too, and that's what I remeber as a kid... (1970s we always looked for the cat)

I mix in box cars from mid atlantic area RRs too...

I also plan to add a few custom engines from local shortlines I remember.... I have an NW2 I am going to convert into a Baltimore and Annapolis switcher... it used to run through my town...

And I want to add a Canton RR switcher in the future too... they have a great paint scheme...

I do have some Delaware and Hudson, CSX, and Conrail stuff too... cause well I do...

But 80% is WM and Chessie.... my railroad is loosely in the 1950s, 60s, 70s, and 80s....

Philip


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, the responce has been great. The info and stories have been even greater. I hope everyone has enjoyed the posts as much as I have and hopefully we'll keep getting some additional posts along the way. 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good topic. Laer RJD


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We run Southern Pacific, South Pacific Coast, and Tortoise & Lizards Bash (undec). When I first got into this, I bought out a rather large collection that included four SP heavy wieghts and an SP FA, so SP had "a leg up." But to its benefit, SP ran though our area, and the Daylight and Black Widow color schemes are among the nicest (IMHO). Also, SP ran them really dirty so we get to do heavy weathering.

SPC was run further up the State, but was in fact owned by SP at one time and represents our narrow gauge line for that type equipment.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever since I discovered them in the book "Narrow Gauge in the Rockies" by Beebe and Clegg, I have been obsessed by the Mears' roads. Short railroads, challenging terrain, make do attitude and not much equipment. Seemed doable as a model.

For instance the Silverton had 3 locomotives (1 a shay), 50 boxcars (some never delivered), one caboose, one combine, one baggage car and a flanger. The total line was about 20 miles long. Seems like it is made to be a model railroad. The equipment is almost all second hand from the Rio Grande so it is available or easy to bash or scratch. By the way, Ironton was a town on this railroad.

I do have a small problem







. Let' see, Silverton is at 9300 feet, Eureka at 9862, Gladstone at 10456, Red Mountain Pass at 11000, and Animas Forks is at 11200. That means a change of elevation of about 2000 feet, or about 100 feet in Fn3. If I want to include Red Mountain #3 or some of the mines We are well over 13000 feet, 200 feet to model. Do you think the neighbors would mind if I built a 200 foot hill in my backyard







?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Southern Pacific 1940's to 1950's. www.liveoakrr.com Probably the only one in Florida to do so. I know I am the only one in the FGRS that models this RR. We are overwhelmed with Pennsy modelers.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Ironton,


your problem can easyly be solved:
a 20 Miles RR in Fn will be about a Mile long.
So, while you can ask everyone in your town if you can build a RR through thems gardens, it will be no problem to elevate it about 100 feet while surrounding your hometown.... 








With a grade of a max. of 2,5% you will be able to cross the the mainstreet with a bridge after about 600 feet.


But honestly:


Would YOU want to run a train for hours just to reach one or two stations?
And:
What about track-cleaning?? 
Did you think about the neccessary cloth-changes from summer to winterclothes while bringing up a train?
How good will the power-supply work?
You will have to eat something while enjoying your hobby.....


My suggestion:


give your RR a BIT less track...so you reach a BIT less elevation  *grin




regards


Frank


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always thought the Monson Railroad was the ultimate "modelable" railroad. Quarries at one end, a passing siding and a few spurs at the other, and 6 miles of 2' gauge track in between. You can selectively compress as much of the mainline as needed, but keep the operations in full. That's similar to what I've got in my back yard--Neeleyton and Shade Gap are laid out almost exactly as the prototype was in terms of sidings, spurs, and related businesses. I wish I had more room between them, just to see the trains run a bit further between stops. Next time the neighbor's house goes on the market (It's been sold three times in the 6 years we've lived here...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

I've always liked the locomotives from the last half of the 1800s and I'm a big rail fan of B&O from that time frame. 

In large scale the most available ready-to-run locomotives from that period are narrow gauge 1:20.3, so that's me ! 

The GG&SB is an east cost RR that services mines, logging, and a harbor. 

Dave


----------

